# Ugliest Runner in your Slot collection (custom or not)



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wanted to clairify that it was different than the similiarly listed thread. I want to see your ugly cars. In particular one that in not necessarily factory stock any longer.

I received this one, currently trying to make it decent again.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVV_COOey0E


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Received in the christmas swap.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Gerome said:


> Received in the christmas swap.


What's that deal on the roof?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha, I'm not sure. The roof has two spikes in in like on the hood except it has that box attached.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Dang, you must have been bad last year


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Traction magnet!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*challenge*



plymouth71 said:


> I wanted to clairify that it was different than the similiarly listed thread. I want to see your ugly cars. In particular one that in not necessarily factory stock any longer.
> 
> I received this one, currently trying to make it decent again.


ya got a real challenge there with that rear wheel well disaster
:wave:


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Traction magnet!!!


He left a case of Red Stripe up there - Hooray Beer!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it's a handle.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> ya got a real challenge there with that rear wheel well disaster
> :wave:


Yeah tell me about it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, here's one for this thread. I haven't received it yet, but I just bought it online....








LOL- this probably Wouldn't be a Problem for Bill Hall- at All !


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ok, here's one for this thread. I haven't received it yet, but I just bought it online....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haaa....I saw that one...was going to post it here...but I see there was no need. Good luck with that.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ok, here's one for this thread. I haven't received it yet, but I just bought it online....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:



That is in better shape than this was when I started - even used to be the same color


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok then, here's another that's in my stable, it's a runner. And although I didn't build this myself, I think it's both Beautiful AND Ugly at the same time....The Nitro Olds 455.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Ugly as hell...*

...but I love her! 

I received this Tyco beater in a surprise trade package maybe 10 years ago - the body was already lowered to the max and I removed every bit of plastic to get it lighter. Weighing exactly 3g now (min. weight according to our rules).



















Have a great weekend!

Greetings from the other side of the puddle

Claus


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Claus, how much downforce is being lost from the rear spoiler damage?
and, is it allowing higher straight away speeds? 
perspiring minds want to know. LOL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

the spoiler configuration allows for better left hand turns Al. Just like the ailerons on an airplane.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

How low can you go??? Dang Claus!! Any lower and the hood would be under the track!! :tongue:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

My ugliest runner is perhaps my best runner in the box.........










I have had this slot as long as I can remember. 

One of my earlier attempts at improving handing through lowering and lightning the chassis somewhat crudely I must admit.....










I actually bought another Camaro this year to try thinking that I would try it again.










I hate to touch the original one as it's kinds like a time capsule to me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with the original either!! It's always cool to have a car with a cooler story to go with it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I love your Yellow Camaro :thumbsup: - But, PLEASE don't do that to that White one !


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I love your Yellow Camaro :thumbsup: - But, PLEASE don't do that to that White one !


It is the only one I that I have located at this time. If I locate another the white one will live on as is.

Obviously I do not need bumpers or windows but I do want to use an original Aurora body.


----------



## ggallin (Mar 5, 2010)

I've had this car for 30 years. I dont remeber where I got the rear wheel but they fit on tjet hubs but are as tall as 4-gear dragster tires.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tex, PM me your mailing address. I can supply a donor that will break no ones heart to "customize" .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

TexMexSu said:


> .........


I actually like the stance on that one, just needs a little love...maybe some new wheels, window posts, hood scoop, paint, etc...
And have always been a fan of the Tyco Valvoline No.27 car...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Take alpink up on that offer*



alpink said:


> tex, PM me your mailing address. I can supply a donor that will break no ones heart to "customize" .


 :thumbsup: Good deal/idea Alpink.....now maybe he can sell me that "White Camaro" body so I can preserve for Sunday rides only


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here ya go Ralph!


While Ralph's wiping off his key board here's an ongoing project. On the yellow/ primer/bondo Cougar,the roof was crushed and the windshield was broken, soooo, of with it's head. I just need to find a driver of the right porportions. I'm thinking either a Sand Van or a T/F dragster would be about the right size.

Once the driver is figured out I'll add the hoodscoop,roll bar, rear wing and chute.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

alpink said:


> tex, PM me your mailing address. I can supply a donor that will break no ones heart to "customize" .


I would be more than willing to give you whatever you need for a 'subject' matter. 

As I said, bumpers and windows are not needed. Posts are optional....... 
Wheel wells get opened up a bit also so they need not be perfect.
Even the body posts can be split as they are shortened quite a bit. 


With the next 4-6 weeks off (upcoming back surgery) I have plenty of time for a project. 

(in fact there may be a couple more tow trucks for sale soon as income is now suspended so play funds are running low)

Gotta love growing old.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Gerome said:


> Received in the christmas swap.


did someone watch the Steve Martin movie about the Eyeglass invention?
and said ah ha & tried it on a slot car?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

It looks like a derby car beforr it gose in to demo.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's one I got from a show for a buck!... 

It used to be a toronado, that looks like someone tried turning into a superbird lol. Here's a comparo shot...


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

Here's mine.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yellow-beard!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about annnnnn El Caminooooo?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How about annnnnn El Caminooooo?


 Oh gods.....:freak: 

That's one heck of an elcamiNO!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looks like Sparky....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> How about annnnnn El Caminooooo?


... might be trying to convince Al that this customization will enable them to field an entry into the Camping World Truck Series... although it looks like Al isn't buying it.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr.Stubbs said:


> Here's mine.


:freak: Stop, stop! My eye's are hurting!

.... you win! :lol:


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

This one is kinda ugly.










but it runs. 

Patrick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL @ Patrick.....ahhhh.... I remember that one :thumbsup: that WAS a Dodge Charger- right !?


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> LOL @ Patrick.....ahhhh.... I remember that one :thumbsup: that WAS a Dodge Charger- right !?


I _think_ it was.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I picked up this modified T-Bird at the Richfield,Ohio show about 10 or 12 years ago. I guess it's not overly ugly but certainly not a beauty either.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

The Corvette and Mercury are from my childhood days. I painted them because I already had one of each in it's original color. The Vette was white with red/white/blue stripes. The Mercury was the baby blue. I loved to run the Mercury because the rear bumper would lean on the gaurd rail and make a clicking sound; you know the rails that actually stuck into the slots in the track. The two rare cars I bought at a slot show somewhere and got them reasonable priced knowing they would make nice rare runners.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

now that one is just cool!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah I agree, not ugly, just plain cool


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, it was a fun build and I am a *huge* Blues Brother's fan, but it IS the ugliest car in my collection


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great Blues Brothers car, Fantastic, Definitely not an "ugly", If I had it, it would be proudly on display.

Boosted


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

alpink said:


> tex, PM me your mailing address. I can supply a donor that will break no ones heart to "customize" .


Sorry for the delay in responding but the 'new' donor Camaro body from AL arrived a while ago. Recent back surgery has kept me from doing very much for a while including thanking him for it.

THANKS AL.


----------

